# Qui no vulca [vulga] pols que no vaja a la era [l'era]



## merquiades

Hola.  Algú té idea de què pot significar aquesta frase?  Probablement es tracte d'un modisme... comença amb "qui". Crec que pot ésser del segle XIX.  Gràcies per endavant!


----------



## Excalibre

"He who doesn't want dust shouldn't go to the threshing-floor."

(Crec que "vulca" sigui una forma arcaica de "vulgui". "Era" vol dir el lloc a que es trilla cereals, un proces que produeix pols.)


----------



## merquiades

Excalibre said:


> "He who doesn't want dust shouldn't go to the threshing-floor".
> 
> (Crec que "vulca" sigui una forma arcaica de "vulgui". "Era"vol dir el lloc a que es trilla cereals, un proces que produeix pols.)


Gràcies!  Ja veig...... Es tracta d'un avis.  Saviesa d'antany... Pensar-s'hi abans de fer-la.


----------



## Agró

La versió actual és aquesta:

_"Qui no vulgui pols que no vagi a l'era"._


----------



## Samaruc

Caram amb els arcaïsmes...

Les formes "vulga" i "vaja" són les formes clàssiques catalanes i són, també, les formes actuals que es fan servir, si més no, al País Valencià. Es tracta, doncs, de formes de la llengua catalana plenament vives i actuals, completament correctes i normatives.

"Vulga/vulgui" i "vaja/vagi" són, simplement, doblets dialectals del català. Tan dialectals i alhora tan normatius i correctes els uns com els altres. En casos com aquest, l'única cosa que cal tenir en compte és que s'ha de ser conseqüent amb la variant dialectal triada i no barrejar, per exemple, un "vulga" amb un "vagi".

Només des d'un punt de vista parcial i dialectal de la llengua catalana pot dir-se que "vulga" i "vaja" són arcaïsmes. Ho són, certament, per als dialectes que fan servir les formes "vulgui" i "vagi". Però no ho són, de cap manera, des d'un punt de vista complet i general de la llengua catalana.

De fet, "Qui no vulga pols que no vaja a l'era" és una forma tan actual i normativa com "Qui no vulgui pols que no vagi a l'era"

Salutacions pleistocèniques...


----------



## Agró

Tens raó, Samaruc. No hauria d'haver escrit "actual", donant per fet que es tractava d'arcaïsmes, tal com deia la consulta inicial. De les varietats de valencià no en sé gairebé res. Millor callaré la propera vegada.


----------



## Samaruc

Agró said:


> Tens raó, Samaruc. No hauria d'haver escrit "actual", donant per fet que es tractava d'arcaïsmes, tal com deia la consulta inicial. De les varietats de valencià no en sé gairebé res. Millor callaré la propera vegada.



I per què hauries de callar? Ací tots estem per a aprendre i compartir, em sembla perfecte que opines i espere que seguesques fent-ho.  

Una salutació ben cordial a Nafarroa!


----------



## mithrellas

Samaruc said:


> De fet, "Qui no vulga pols que no vaja a l'era" és una forma tan actual i normativa com "Qui no vulgui pols que no vagi a l'era"



Confirmo el que diu el Samaruc, aquesta expresió jo la he sentit a la meva sogra, que és valenciana, i ella sempre diu: "qui no vulga pols que no vaja a l'era".


----------



## samverprú

Haig llegit les respostes i no parleu del significat.Vol dir que,davant d,un perill sabut,el que continua actuant,després no té queixa possible.per ex:en festes d´un poble ixes a la "cordà" de cohets borratxos i et queixes de que hi ha molt de foc.algú et pot dir:qui no vulga pols,que no vaja a l´era. Salut


----------



## OrCuS

Jo diria "Qui no vulga pols que no vaja a l'era" tambè.

Significa que sabent que A provoca B, si no vols que et passe B, no fages A


----------



## Elessar

You've got a basic explanation of this saying here.

Tens una explicació bàsica d'aquest refrany ací

It is widely used in Valencia

Hope it helps


----------



## dialecte

Sí, jo també sóc de València i aquesta expressió és molt viva. A més, amb la forma "vulga" : )
Ací una cançó on apareix la frase: Vindran - La Gossa Sorda (exactament al principi del minut 2).
http://www.goear.com/listen/8ef9f61/Vindran-la-gossa-sorda

Salut


----------

